# Red Tegu shedding problems



## Cookie (May 6, 2020)

I have a female red tegu who has shedding problems. Her shed flakes off in tiny pieces or not at all. I have tried soaking her every day for about 2 hrs., and rubbing fish oil on her, but in the end i have to pick off her shed with tweezers. She is constantly shedding and I spend hours picking off the dry shed. I have about 15 lizards and another blue tegu and none of them are having problems with shed. I have a room for them that has humidity and I regulate the temps for nite and day. Would love thoughts on ways to correct the problem.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 6, 2020)

hmm, this is interesting. I'd say she might have a skin problem. consider taking her to the vet to get meds or something


----------



## rantology (May 6, 2020)

What level is the humidity at? You can try supplementing Vitamin-B Complex (video link)


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 6, 2020)

Fish oil in food.

Moss in hide and keep it damp.


----------



## Walter1 (May 6, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Fish oil in food.
> 
> Moss in hide and keep it damp.


Couldn't've said it better!


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 6, 2020)

Plain and simple as that


----------



## Dylan koch (May 13, 2020)

Just do you know red tegus are known to have "shed issues" if you would call them that.. they always come off in pieces not like my blues!! But I found with both my blue and red tegus helping remove shed when time comes to be bonding with them and helps even grumpy tegus be nicer!! My male red was not nice to me before I helped him remove his shed from upper body and arms and head. And I give them fish twice a week rather than fish oil.


----------



## Dylan koch (May 13, 2020)

I mist them down while peeling off when ready too and all through out their shading process I'm mist them with spray bottle


----------



## Debita (May 13, 2020)

My male has the flaky tail problem right now - I've been trying the Vit B-complex, with both my Tegus, and my female shed a complete jumpsuit all on her own. My male still has a flaky tail. There won't be any peeling like skin from a sunburn, it just flakes and is dry. 

They are in the same conditions, so I'm not sure what the story is, but I'd for sure bump up the fish oil in the diet. I've tried topical oils with zero results. Soaking for hours hasn't really helped either. I'm still not sure about the Vit B-complex, but I'm not letting go of it yet. I've noticed a slight improvement, and am hoping that he was too far along for it to work right away, as it did with my female.


----------



## Dylan koch (May 14, 2020)

My reds tails are last thing to shes always


----------



## rantology (May 14, 2020)

The vitamin B complex may take a little bit to kick in. I've been supplementing it mixed in with the calcium on every feeding. Have had my baby for about a month now and when he arrived he had a little stuck shed on his nose & would have trouble getting the tail off. I knew he was going to shed for the past day or two and made sure to spray down the enclosure and keep it at maximum humidity. Today he just had his first, completely clean shed - body & tail and all! (I haven't used fish oil, as a side note)


----------



## Debita (May 14, 2020)

Hmmmm... I'll keep up with the Vit b-comp then. There is some improvement, where the thickest part of his tail is, it's gotten flakier, instead of just holding fast (make sense?). I'm worried about the rest of his tail though, which hasn't shed for a long time now. I've scrubbed, brushed, oiled, soaked, given fish oil and Vit B-comp in the diet... It's got me a little worried that it's gone on too long.


----------

